# 325i Good Enough?



## savjam (May 12, 2003)

I am in the process of buying a 3 series but can't decide between the 325i and the 330i with 5 speed manual and sport package. I currently have a '93 Nissan Maxima and consider the engine power and torque very adequate. In 10 years of ownership I never felt the need for more power and torque. Based on several reviews, the 325i with manual maybe worth a shot but I have yet to test drive one because none were available at the dealerships. I test drove 325i with the steptronic and though the engine was smooth and rev happy, I felt that it was seriously lacking in torque relative to the Maxima. The steering and handling were incredible. I have not been able to test drive a 330i with manual but I am sure that it will be more than comparable with the Maxima.

Any thoughts on whether the 325i is adequate enough? If I choose this car I will save approximately $4,000 over a similarly configured 330i.

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

If you felt that your Maxima had enough power, then the 325i 5sp will be more than sufficient.

Still, you MUST test drive.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm also considering a 3-Series and I'll most likely be getting a 325i with the 5-speed. I find the 325 to be powerful enough to be a blast, and I think the torque is plentiful. I come from a very torqueless vechicle, so I guess this is kind of subjective. 

I drove the 330i briefly, and it pulled like crazy at low to mid revs. It was nice, but wasn't wasn't really required. More power is always a desire no matter what you have. If I had a 330i, I would desire an M3. If I had an M3, I would desire...

But if you do the math, the 330i just doesn't offer enough extra from the 325i to make it worthwile. The difference in price is something like 5-6K. Yes, you get more power, and a couple of options which you may or may not value. Chrome exhuast tips, chrome trim around the windows, an HK system that sounds as muddy as the base system...


----------



## Buff_AGM (Sep 25, 2002)

Maybe a lot of these bimmer guys are gonna be skeptical of the power on the Max, but having owned one, I know what you mean. The 190hp VQ engine is perhaps the best v6 available, and it conservatively pushes 205lb of torque. As far as power goes I'm glad to have spent a little extra on a 330i 5sp, as when test driving the 325, it didnt seem( as it wouldnt) a step up from the maxima -power wise- at all, expecsially considering the price jump. You will notice the diff. on a 330i(as the speeds go higher, test drive though) or... I have to say this...test drive a g35. In any case, you will end up with a better _overall_ _performance_ car than the maxima. As far as things you will lose, roominess and a decent sound system are probably the most missed.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

As a recent convert from 325 to 330 I can tell you that I would not go back to a 325. But in fairness, the 325 was a Step so not apples to apples comparison.

But the 330 engine has a lot more :wow: to it no doubt. If your driving patterns do not call for a ton of WOT or need for quick speed the 325 is ample. Actually the day I picked out the ZHP, I was there to test drive a 325 Coupe  Then I drove the ZHP, end of story  

You can't go wrong with the 325, consider the price difference, you needs and drive both before making the final choice. Either way you will be happy :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

rumatt said:


> *Not only was it a step, but it was a wagon, and it was gray-green which is obviously the slowest color!
> 
> Not even close to apples to apples. :bigpimp: *


:rofl:

Smart a$$  I would have bought the 325 coupe I mentioned but it was gone. I am pleased with my final decision however


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

just to pile on top of what everyone else has said, the step and manual 325's are totally different animals.

if you get the 325 manual, most likely it will be lacking in off-the-line torque compared to the VQ 3.0 liter engine.

my advice:

just buy a 325 manual and never drive a 330 manual and you won't know what you're missing and you'll be happy.


----------



## 330ci2B (Apr 2, 2002)

I've learned to spend the money upfront and be happy. I'm a "car guy" and its worth the extra money to me. My last car was an IS300 (I wanted a 330i but compromised for price) and every day regretted I didnt get the 330i.

I did drive a 325 step\manual when I bought my IS and felt it to be adequate at best. I'm no drag racer or anything, but I cant see spending $30k or more on a sports sedan with adequate power. Get a car that puts a smile on your face when you drive it.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

my advice:

just buy a 325 manual and never drive a 330 manual and you won't know what you're missing and you'll be happy.  [/B][/QUOTE]

good advice...thats what I did...I have NEVER driven a 330 and I don't miss the extra power because I don't know what it feels like....I feel the 325i with the manual trany has ample pulling power at all speeds:thumbup:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

The 325 is good enough. Although, don't drive a 330 ... because then you'll want one.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

ObD said:


> *The 325 is good enough. Although, don't drive a 330 ... because then you'll want one.  *


Just don't do it in silver :tsk: 

:rofl:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

savjam said:


> *I am in the process of buying a 3 series but can't decide between the 325i and the 330i with 5 speed manual and sport package. I currently have a '93 Nissan Maxima and consider the engine power and torque very adequate. In 10 years of ownership I never felt the need for more power and torque. Based on several reviews, the 325i with manual maybe worth a shot but I have yet to test drive one because none were available at the dealerships. I test drove 325i with the steptronic and though the engine was smooth and rev happy, I felt that it was seriously lacking in torque relative to the Maxima. The steering and handling were incredible. I have not been able to test drive a 330i with manual but I am sure that it will be more than comparable with the Maxima.
> 
> Any thoughts on whether the 325i is adequate enough? If I choose this car I will save approximately $4,000 over a similarly configured 330i.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments. *


Honestly, I think if you are even asking the question you need to get the 330 as you will be thinking you should have gotten the 330 at some point in the future. (I bought a 323 and wished it was a 328 for three years!) Get the 330 and you won't have any regrets. When you are spending between 30-40K for a 3 series you are only talking 10% more for about 30% more HP.


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

You've got to drive both cars. I went with the 325 (5spd) because I didn't think the extra hp/torque--which is the only significant difference--was really worth $6K. (However, I would definitely recommend the Sport package on the 325.)

BTW, a couple people on this thread have said that there's better resale on the 330, so the final cost difference is not that great. My dealer told me exactly the opposite. He said I would take a greater percentage hit on the resale of the 330 than the 325. Go figure.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I did the same thing some of these guys said. I drove a 325i 5 spd with the sport package, and was completely shocked. This thing had plenty enough power. A ton more than what I thought for a 2.5L with 184 hp. I bet someone never knowing the specs would guess it to be at least 200 hp. Just go drive a 325 5 spd, trust me you will be satisfied and save yourself $6 grand or so


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> *Just don't do it in silver*


Sure laugh now, but when that black widow of yours sees its first winter salt bath ...


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *I did the same thing some of these guys said. I drove a 325i 5 spd with the sport package, and was completely shocked. This thing had plenty enough power. A ton more than what I thought for a 2.5L with 184 hp. I bet someone never knowing the specs would guess it to be at least 200 hp. Just go drive a 325 5 spd, trust me you will be satisfied and save yourself $6 grand or so  *


AMEN


----------



## wildpanda86 (Feb 18, 2003)

Interestingly enough... becuase of how efficient the drivetrain of the BMW is, it looses very very little power from the crank down to the wheels. For example... the 2.5L is rated at 184hp at the crank, but will put 170 hp down to the pavement when dynoed. An Acura TSX on the other hand that makes 200hp puts down about 160hp down to the pavement. Because there is such little drivetrain loss with a 5spd 325... its 184hp is pretty much equivalent to 200hp on other cars.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

The 325 is a bit down on low-end torque, but it's never really a problem (at least for me). Just wind it up to 3500rpm and you're all set.

Before placing my order, I spent quite a bit of time debating whether I should spring for the 330 or not. In the end, I simply could not justify the extra cost; the 325 already offered everything I wanted in terms of the overall package. More power is nice--don't get me wrong--but it's not everything.

Anyhow, if at all possible, try to get some seat time in both cars. Find out what your butt dyno has to say about the decision.


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

I say go with the 330. I was in the same quandary and went with the 330 and am happy that I did.

One other thing to consider is the fact that there is a horsepower war going on in this segment these days and 180 +/- hp just aint gettin' it (especially for a $28-30+ K car). So (IMHO) the 330 moves even further to the front in this decision making process when considering all standard car purchase evaluation criteria.

Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Dan4tuc58 (Feb 25, 2003)

I decided on getting the 325i after my sales guy took me on a demo run on some twisties and well....yeah the 325 felt pretty damn powerful. After driving it and breaking it in etc. I'll admit that it does not have the same effect off the line as the 330i i drove...but seriously...how often do really need all that hp? I mean when i need to get going i just shift at higher rpms and get the desired effects....youre already definately a step up in a bmw (car-wise) from your maxima, so just think about your driving style ...i'm staying with this 325i for the short term so thats another thing that ultimately made me decide on getting the 325i instead of a 330i....i would rather save some money and make easy payments and make the jump to an M3 next time around  good luck :thumbup:


----------



## audiophilia (Mar 25, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> *an HK system that sounds as muddy as the base system... *


Wow, I disagree. The HK is no champ, but it knocks the socks off the stock system (one of the worst I have ever heard, IMO)..


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I have the answer! Buy a 325i and take the saved $$$ and get yourself a used 600cc sportbike. 

You'll have yourself a Bimmer, and a vehicle that will outrun an M3. 

Settled and settled.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Just from the money you save from getting a 325, you almost have enough for a supercharger that could get you about 290 hp :yikes: Not many people like doing this, but it's just a thought. The supercharger system I have seen was between $6k and $7K


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

My car is currently in the shop right now for a dead battery  My dealer so graciously provided me with a 325i/PP/SP/Elec red/Step. Poor baby only had 12 miles when I got her.  This is my first time actually driving a 325i as I didn't try one before buying my 330i. I only tried a 330i step and manual. Anyways, after spending 2 hours driving this car today here's my takes.
1. In the stop-n-go crawl of CA hwy's the 325i feels pretty close to the 330.
2. However, when the traffic starts to clear up, you really need to whip the engine to get her going. Once above 4K she starts to pull. Feels almost the same as my '97 Maxima
3. The ride of the car is very similar to my 330i besides the tranny. In other words the 325i sports suspension is almost indistinguishable in handling. Although, sometimes the 325i feels "lighter" "more tossable" in the corners. Could be the non-staggered setup not increasing understeer like the 330i SP's setup.
4. I am SOOO glad I got the 6sp! I've been very frustrated with my tranny sometimes, but feeling the power drain of the step on this poor 325i gives me anguish.
5. Interior is basically the same if you get the PP/SP.

BTW is everyone's 325 engine look like this? The cover is very different from the 330i.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

> BTW is everyone's 325 engine look like this? The cover is very different from the 330i. [/B]


Interesting. THey must've recently redesigned the engine covers. Older 325s engine covers look identical to the 330s. I bet newer 330s have this same cover too. I like to "classic" one better.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

magbarn said:


> *BTW is everyone's 325 engine look like this? The cover is very different from the 330i. *


that would be the SULEV engine (all 325 autos). i think it is for california only, i'm not sure but i know that all 325 autos these days are SULEVs (super low emission vehicle)


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey Matt actually my engine (built on 3/14/03) is the "classic" version too. It's also ULEV I think. HEre's a pic...
One last point, unless you either plan on upgrading your sound system or listen to AM/Talk radio stations only, please get the H-K upgrade... The stock system is horrible. If you think the H-K sucks on bass this one is really bad. :thumbdwn:


----------



## savjam (May 12, 2003)

Thanks for all your reponses. I could not wait to read them all. I found your recommendations very good and insights very informative. Many recommended that I really need to test drive the car before making a decision. I called a couple of dealers that I had previously visited and one had a 325i that came in last week that will available this week for test driving. It is pretty bare bones with only sport package and moonroof. Perfect!! I will let know my thoughts on the drive and decison.

Thanks again.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

magbarn said:


> *Hey Matt actually my engine (built on 3/14/03) is the "classic" version too. It's also ULEV I think. HEre's a pic...
> *


yes, i'm glad i have the classic look.

the 'new' look is only for the SULEVs which are cleaner than the ULEV. if i recall correctly, only 325's with step are SULEVs.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *yes, i'm glad i have the classic look.
> 
> the 'new' look is only for the SULEVs which are cleaner than the ULEV. if i recall correctly, only 325's with step are SULEVs. *


I thought for 2003 all 325's are SULEV :dunno: It's either a ULEV or SULEV it moved up one notch better to match the 330's. I have a 2002 and it's the classic style


----------



## konfoo (Nov 3, 2002)

Surprising that no-one in the foaming-in-the-mouth corner weighs in the price/performance when opting for a 330 over a 325.

Personally I didn't think an extra $6-8k was worth the small differences in my case. And in LA traffic when the traffic 'opens up' there usually isnt but 100ft to 'race' to the next stoppage. So either way it doesn't make much difference.

I'm always amused by the foaming at the mouth 'manual and 330 or nothing' fools though.

I took my 8k and got hardwood floors, a dual LCD setup for my PC, and a 54" HDTV. And still some cash to spare.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

konfoo said:


> *Surprising that no-one in the foaming-in-the-mouth corner weighs in the price/performance when opting for a 330 over a 325.
> 
> Personally I didn't think an extra $6-8k was worth the small differences in my case. And in LA traffic when the traffic 'opens up' there usually isnt but 100ft to 'race' to the next stoppage. So either way it doesn't make much difference.
> 
> ...


OK, personally, the 8K price differential (or 3K or 6K or whatever) is NOT a big difference. Don't get me wrong I want to get a 'good' deal but 8K is a week and a half work for me......I bought a 330 ZHP AND still have all kinds of goodies at home....therefore in my own mind and financial situation the 330 price/performance ratio is more than acceptable not to mention desireable.

The 325 or 330 decision must be based on the individual but I still believe if someone is even thinking 330 they should get it because they will wish they had the 330 in the future.


----------



## konfoo (Nov 3, 2002)

Good for you then. I am frugal. 

Being able to afford either model doesn't necessarily imply that one should get a 330 by default. That would not be an intelligent decision. All goes back to the price/performance issue. 

In any case your dealer will still treat you like shit, since all 3'ers are all on the bottom of their totem pole.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> *OK, personally, the 8K price differential (or 3K or 6K or whatever) is NOT a big difference. Don't get me wrong I want to get a 'good' deal but 8K is a week and a half work for me......I bought a 330 ZHP AND still have all kinds of goodies at home....therefore in my own mind and financial situation the 330 price/performance ratio is more than acceptable not to mention desireable.
> 
> The 325 or 330 decision must be based on the individual but I still believe if someone is even thinking 330 they should get it because they will wish they had the 330 in the future. *


Why not get an M3 then. It seems like it is affordable for you :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *Isn't it funny how the price difference between the engines varries from 3K to 8K, and this value correlates highly with whether the person is driving a 330 or 325.  *


Still having good feelings about the signal to noise ratio in this thread?


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

I love it when people justify their BMW purchase by proclaiming some "logic" instead of just saying...like me...I bought a 330 because it is faster, I upgraded to style 71 because I like the look and I love convertibles. No needs at all. It's all about the love.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *Why not get an M3 then. It seems like it is affordable for you :dunno: *


I would but I need 4 doors and I'm not really a coupe person anyways. I really want an E46 M3 sedan and I just sold an 00 M5 so this is the closest...


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

konfoo said:


> *In any case your dealer will still treat you like shit, since all 3'ers are all on the bottom of their totem pole.  *


It all depends on how you conduct yourself and formulate a relationship with your dealer., not what car you drive. Respect begets respect plus the good ones know that there is another M5 or maybe a 7 series or ? in my future.


----------



## konfoo (Nov 3, 2002)

greginaz1 said:


> *It all depends on how you conduct yourself and formulate a relationship with your dealer., not what car you drive. Respect begets respect plus the good ones know that there is another M5 or maybe a 7 series or ? in my future. *


'Good ones'. You just proved my point. Problem is, those are few and far between.


----------



## konfoo (Nov 3, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *Isn't it funny how the price difference between the engines varries from 3K to 8K, and this value correlates highly with whether the person is driving a 330 or 325.  *


It varies because not everyone pays the same amount when they walk out the door. Duh!


----------

